# Stop Jumping up on us?



## dauer (Dec 10, 2008)

Can anyone help me out with my 10 month old jumping on people when they come over to the house? It's a playful jump but he is getting quite big and quickly... he'll listen when I tell him no but two seconds later he's back at it.


----------



## lisadpeterson (Dec 10, 2008)

Sign up for local obedience classes. They will help tons!!

Good luck!!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I like keeping a leash on them in the house to solve this kind of problem. Also practice your sit command before someone comes over. Then, when you are expecting someone, put him in a sit and you will have the leash as back up. Ask your guests not to pet him unless he is sitting. Have lots of really really good treats around!

I like to stop all jumping to help this as well, sometimes family members (especially husbands like mine!







) like to play and it can be hard for your 10 month old pup to distinguish who he can jump on, so it is easier to not allow any jumping on anyone.

If you are interested, check out http://www.clickertraining.com, I think the clicker is a great tool and can really help you!

Also check out http://www.dogwise.com for some additional info on training, there are some great books there you can't really find anywhere.
If you want to find a trainer visit 

http://www.apdt.com/po/ts/choose_trainer.aspx

Have fun!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Do a lot of practice with him.Have someone come in and have them turn there backs on him and ignore him.The more this behaviour gets ignored the less likely it will continue.You will need to do this for a while but it will eventually work.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGDo a lot of practice with him.Have someone come in and have them turn there backs on him and ignore him.The more this behaviour gets ignored the less likely it will continue.You will need to do this for a while but it will eventually work.


This is the method I used. I had someone hold Bodie on a leash, and walked up to him. If he jumped on me, I immediately turned around and walked away. I repeated this until I could finally walk up to him, and he would have all 4 feet on the floor. Then I would kneel down and give him attention and praise.

If he ever forgot and jumped up on another occasion, I would just turn my back to him and ignore him until he settled down and kept his feet on the ground.

In this instance, negative attention is still attention. So if he jumps up on you and you tell him no and push him away, he's getting what he wants because you're still interacting with him and giving him attention.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

You can go to my website and go to the online dog training area.. there are about 14 free clips that will take you step by step with the jumping problem. The biggest thing in dealing with any bad behavior like this is to remember that the completion of the bad behavior is in itself a reward. The fact that your dog is able to put his feet up is the reward. You need to send a message at that exact time that he does it that it is not allowed, and these will help you with that.

Good luck, and let me know how it goes on this thread!! 

http://www.companionsforlife.net/Jumping_members1.html


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The minute my girls jump up I walk straight into them. This will knock them down. I say nothing, or use no other physical contact. If they sit to look at me, they are given a treat, marked with a "Good!"
It seems to work very well here.


----------

